

Show HN: we built a better bank interface which works with any bank. Thoughts? - domchristie
https://www.bunsn.com/

======
claudius
So I would have to trust not just my ISP, Debian and Opera with my banking
details, but also another third party which even stores that details somewhere
else?

------
misframer
How is this different from Mint[0]?

[0] <https://www.mint.com/>

~~~
feichtinger
The basic difference is that we're trying to cover the complete online banking
experience, not just ways to organise and visualise transactions (although
that's a part of it too). The big thing missing from Mint for us is payments.

Bunsn generally feels like an app where you can get stuff done. It also works
with banks outside of the US and Canada and doesn't require your bank log in
details.

